# Bracelet vs Wrist Measurement



## parasheep (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm probably missing something obvious but I've reached a point where I need a professional opinion.

I'm trying to sell a paracord bracelet but I don't know what size it is. When I attempt to put it on my wrist, it barely closes and is tight. My wrist measures 7.5". When I measure the bracelet including the clasp, it's 8". Shouldn't a bracelet that measures 1/2" more than the wrist fit properly? What is the proper way to measure a bracelet to get the size?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

This should answer all your questions. I personally do not use this math formula. I figured all mines from trial and error and made complex notes so now I know where to set my jig for each knot, size, and buckle I use. 

http://www.tiedinknotz.com/1/post/2013/05/the-secret-to-paracord-bracelet-sizing.html


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I'm just getting started but here's what I'm figuring out so far. I have a 7.5" wrist. I figure, add .5" for just the right amount of looseness on the wrist. That puts me at an 8" bracelet. But when you measure the length on your jig, that is straight length. Because of the thickness of the bracelet, the dimension is less once you curve it around the wrist. For a cobra weave, I figure to add another .5" to account for this phenomenon. For a king cobra, I add 1". For a triple king cobra, I'm thinking I'll add 1.5" (but I haven't tried one yet). So if a person with an 8" wrist orders a king cobra, I'm making it 9.5 on my jig. If that person wants a cobra, I'm making it 9. It may take a little experimenting with other weaves to figure out the bend factor for them. But basically, the thicker the bracelet, the more the bend factor is. So my formula is (wrist size + .5" + bend factor= good fit). 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## GoSlo (Oct 18, 2014)

I just braided and unraveled a 1" cobra pattern using both #550 paracord and #95 paracord, and both of these tests give me a formula of about *9" of loose cord per 1" braided*. If you're making something like a bracelet where you're doubling back and braiding around a core, then it would work out to *desired length (L) + 9(L)*.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

GoSlo said:


> I just braided and unraveled a 1" cobra pattern using both #550 paracord and #95 paracord, and both of these tests give me a formula of about *9" of loose cord per 1" braided*. If you're making something like a bracelet where you're doubling back and braiding around a core, then it would work out to *desired length (L) + 9(L)*.


So to make a bracelet for an 8 inch wrist you would need 72 inches (6 feet) of paracord. Correct?

Did you test this braiding tight or loose?

Did you tie this free hand or with a jig?


----------



## GoSlo (Oct 18, 2014)

*details re: paracord math*

Math was never my strong point, so let me think about this...you're doubling back, so then you'd actually need *11x the original length*...2L+9L, or 5.5L for 2 colors. 

So to make an 8" bracelet then, you'd need 88" of cord, which would end up being slightly under 4' lengths of 2 colors. 

In re: other questions, I don't have a jig to work with, I try to pull the cord as tight as my bum right arm will let me pull it, so I guess that'd be a medium-tight weave?

I did a couple tests with different sizes of paracord, and figured i'd share my findings as I was surprised to find it always worked out to approximately 9" loose per 1" braided, irrespective of the diameter cord being used.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

GoSlo said:


> Math was never my strong point, so let me think about this...you're doubling back, so then you'd actually need *11x the original length*...2L+9L, or 5.5L for 2 colors.
> 
> So to make an 8" bracelet then, you'd need 88" of cord, which would end up being slightly under 4' lengths of 2 colors.
> 
> ...


Oh okay. I'm not good at math either.


----------



## GoSlo (Oct 18, 2014)

You did the math right for what I originally posted, which gave me the opportunity to notice I'd made an error!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

GoSlo said:


> You did the math right for what I originally posted, which gave me the opportunity to notice I'd made an error!


Oh okay.


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I usally tighten my beaclet then I add 1 inch and or put 2 fingers or 1 so if you make a 9 inch braclet to make a 10inch braclet


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

dbass2715 said:


> Well I usally tighten my beaclet then I add 1 inch and or put 2 fingers or 1 so if you make a 9 inch braclet to make a 10inch braclet


Do you sell bracelets? 
If so then how do you measure for different wrist sizes?


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

I do and I add the one inch because it makes a solid braclet that fit really well


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

dbass2715 said:


> I do and I add the one inch because it makes a solid braclet that fit really well


So you use a jig? 

How do you get the exact size for the different wrists?

I use the finger technique for me but for customers I have a semi complex measurement system.


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

No jig all hand made but I usally add one inch or two inches to make a well tightened bracelet but foe me I use the finger techniuque


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

dbass2715 said:


> No jig all hand made but I usally add one inch or two inches to make a well tightened bracelet but foe me I use the finger techniuque


Have you ever tried using a jig? 
I learned without a jig but I like using a jig when fulfilling a customer order.


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nop never used one but my customers like them without jig and its always tight


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

dbass2715 said:


> Nop never used one but my customers like them without jig and its always tight


That's good. A happy customer is a repeat customer.


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

No kidding im sponsored by a couple places for my braclets but last year I almost got 1500 but I fell short 50 60 dollars but what about you


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

No sponsorship here but lately business has been slow but it seems like September through October is a slow time for me.


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well im sorry had school but im sorry I didnt mean to gloat but this sloww for me to but I sell more in spring and summer


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

How did you get sponsored?


----------

